# Clutch Damper



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I removed my clutch damper from the system yesterday because I was getting this wierd clutch vibration and it was inconsistent when you were starting in 1st... sometimes the engagement would be quick and sometimes it'd feel like the clutch was slipping until you eased off the gas.

So I took it off yeseterday with basic hand tools (there's already instructions out there), and I put in a stainless clutch line in at the same time. 

Before the clutch pedal felt like a squishy strut type feel. Now it feels like a cable style clutch, but not as heavy. It feels very good and the problems I had are gone now.


----------

